# I know this article isn't about the Kindle, but rather more about the PADD!



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

$13 Txtr Beagle Is World's Cheapest and Smallest E-Reader

http://mashable.com/2012/10/10/txtr-beagle-e-reader/


----------

